# Toddlebike Trial Project 2014



## Shaun (15 May 2012)

*




*

*WANTED: Active, Independent Toddlers aged (nearly, or just turned!) 2 to take part in the 2014 Toddlebike Trial*

This year we want the help of those right in the middle of the Toddlebike age bracket (which is 18-36 months) those who have just turned or are about to turn 2.

Your cycling mission, should you choose to accept it, is to first master riding a Toddlebike, then to venture out on as many varied journeys as possible, taking part in our online forum to share photos and stories and finally submitting a review at the end of the trial.

In addition to a willing, suitably-aged child, we also ask for a £15 fully refundable deposit either via Paypal or cheque (that won’t be cashed). This is purely to ensure the return of the Toddlebikes at the end of the trial (you can, of course, choose to keep it). We hope to begin getting Toddlers in the saddle by mid October for some Autumnal fun.

For more information and to register your toddler test rider please give CycleChat a mention and email: johockley@toddlebike.co.uk - or complete the form at http://www.toddlebike.co.uk/2014trial/


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2014)

Okay to pass this on


----------

